

Tipjoy.com: Announcing Series A financing lead by Betaworks - gaika
http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/09/announcing-series-financing-lead-by.html

======
bootload
_"... Tipjoy is also announcing that we're allowing cash-out via PayPal ..."_

Way to go Ivan!

~~~
ivankirigin
And Abby!

~~~
bootload
_"... And Abby! ..."_

Oh shirt, sorry ... and Abby. I just don't read enough from Abby.

~~~
ivankirigin
She wastes much less time online than I do :)

------
truebosko
Wow very cool, I see huge potential for Tipjoy .. congrats Ivan & Abby (who
else works for you guys?)

~~~
ivankirigin
Someone reading this maybe? <http://tipjoy.com/jobs>

It's just the 2 founders right now.

------
malpern
nice going abby and ivan!

\- micah

~~~
ivankirigin
Hi & thanks! I didn't know you read this site :)

Small world.

------
alaskamiller
congrats!

